# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  دیدن فیلم در دلفی

## delafarin

با سلام 
من با چه کامپوننتی میتونم فیلم درون یک فولدر در کامپیوترم رو در دلفی مشاهده کنم .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من با چه کامپوننتی میتونم فیلم درون یک فولدر در کامپیوترم رو در دلفی مشاهده کنم .


سوالتون بیش از حد کلی است و در حالت کلی هم شما می توانید از خود Windows Media Player در فرمتون استفاده کنید(اگر در همین سایت جستجو کنید می توانید نمونه هایی را پیدا کنید). 
من فکر می کنم که در تاپیک زیر مطالب پربارتری نسبت به بقیه موارد مشابه در مورد طراحی Media Player وجود داشته باشد:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%A7%D8%B1

----------

